
Why Nobody Pays for Database Software - jdsully
https://docs.keydb.dev/blog/2020/01/20/blog-post/
======
aliswe
This was a horrifying read, to quote:

> Both MongoDB and Elastic are public companies with financial statements
> showing they are losing nearly $40mln per quarter. Redis Labs just completed
> a series E where they confirmed they are not cashflow positive let alone
> profitable, and CockroachDB admits to having only 50 enterprise customers.
> Combined these four companies have raised nearly a billion dollars in
> venture capital.

But, the title is misleading. Many pay for database software, sql server costs
about 15k USD per core and year iirc.

Title should add: Open Source?

------
boublepop
Oracle. Look it up.

It’s like java, no-one writes blogs about it but the majority of industry runs
on it.

